

Fab.com | Groupon clone for great design products - niqolas
http://fab.com/

======
betashop
Hmmmm ... from the founder (me).

We're getting 2k pre-launch signups per day, 26k total in just 13 days, so
this "crap" works to build pre-launch buzz and subscribers for your startup.

You may want to take a look at the viral tools we built at <http://fab.com>
that are generating these 2k signsup per-day. A lot of pre-launch startups can
learn from them.

And, for our business model, it's very important that we control the number of
people allowed in at the beginning, as it is a private-sales site.

------
betashop
Oh, and btw, we're not a Groupon clone. We're more of a Gilt for great design
across a wide range of products. There's a big, big difference between the
Groupon-style deal-of-the-day sites and the Gilt-style flash sale sites.

------
andymatic
Heads up this is a 'pivot' - the initial site was a social network for gay men
called Fabulis. They then rebranded to artsy/design discounts. Not that
there's anything wrong with that.

